
Programmer Meets Designer - sant0sk1
http://tefflox.net/2009/02/programmer-meets-designer/
======
cake
What was that ?

I don't get the point, except if it is outlining the obvious fact that Twitter
may also work as a way to get in touch with people you don't know.

~~~
sant0sk1
The point is that Twitter is a _better_ way to find [clients|projects|help]
than other sites established for that express purpose.

